# central fl area



## baldy (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi. I am looking for a female rat to keep my female hairless company and warm at night. ;D If anyone is in the orlando/daytona area and has a female rat that needs a home I will take good care of her. Or should I say my wife will. She loves rats more than anyone Ihave met. She has a whole room that is turned into a rat playground.


----------



## kelori1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you found a companion yet??


----------

